# Frage: Comicstil mit Photoshop (inklusive Beispiel)



## smacka (27. Juli 2004)

Hi
ich suche ein Tutorial oder eine Anleitung um in Photoshop normale Fotos in eine Art Comicstil umzuwandeln. Ich habe bereits die Suchfunktion benutzt, habe aber leider keine brauchbaren Ergebnisse bekommen 
Ich stelle mir das in etwa so wie in der angehaengten Datei vor..hat da jemand vielleicht ne Idee oder weiss wie man sowas hinkriegt ?


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (28. Juli 2004)

Wenn es einen Filter o.ä. für Photoshop geben, müsste man sich die Arbeit mit dem ganzen *Vektorisieren* ja gar nicht machen, oder?


----------



## Night Vision Worker (28. Juli 2004)

..die Grafik sieht für mich sehr nach 'Posterize..' aus.

Image > Adjustments > Posterize.. *zweite von unten*

Du kannst dir ansonsten auch das Bild in dein Vektorprogramm holen und es tracen lassen. Das kann aber je nach Bildgröße dann etwas länger dauern!


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (28. Juli 2004)

Mit _Posterize_ sieht das aber noch lange nicht so gut aus. Soweit ich weiß, werden da nur die Farben entsprechend reduziert/entfernt.


----------



## Night Vision Worker (28. Juli 2004)

..ja, allerdings werden sie reduziert! Aber sieht die Grafik oben nicht ebenfalls reduziert aus?! 0.o


----------



## Sebastian Wramba (28. Juli 2004)

Ja, aber wesentlich schöner und gleichmäßiger und ohne ausgefranste Kanten. Das schafft man nur per Nachzeichnen mit Pfaden.


----------



## Night Vision Worker (28. Juli 2004)

..und es geht doch ohne! :þ

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials165099.html

..denke das kommt dem ganz nah! 

Ansonsten: Vektorisation! ^^


----------



## Clubkatze (28. Juli 2004)

> _Original geschrieben von Night Vision Worker _
> *..und es geht doch ohne! :þ
> 
> http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials165099.html
> ...



Natürlich kommt dem das nah   Außerdem gab´s in letzter Zeit auch mehrere Comic Threads...


----------



## Clubkatze (29. Juli 2004)

Also ich hab vorhin ja mal nen´Tutorial übersetzt mit dem du das hinbekommen kannst...musst halt nur etwas die Werte verändern.

http://home.tiscali.de/jonnyknoxville/tuts/zeichnen/zeichnen.html


----------

